# My new Burstner.



## capitanjohn

Is the dogs whatnots, but it has a couple of 12volt what appear to be cigar sockets which are not. Does anyone know where i can obtain the male plugs from.

Regards John.


----------



## ICDSUN

John

It is good to hear that you are pleased with your Burstner, we are delighted with our new MH, the plug is a Hella type fitting most decent caravan shops have them about £5 each, I did see them on Ebay also

It seems Burstner have had a busy few months lately with all the new toys arriving recently

Chris


----------



## 96299

Hi John

I just picked up the adapter that you need from the dealers where I bought my motorhome.Maplins would probably do them as well.

steve


----------



## eddievanbitz

Send me a stamped address envelope and I will send you a couple FOC

Eddie Vanbitz
Cornish Farm
Shoreditch
Taunton
TA3 7BS


----------



## 96299

eddievanbitz said:


> Send me a stamped address envelope and I will send you a couple FOC
> 
> Eddie Vanbitz
> Cornish Farm
> Shoreditch
> Taunton
> TA3 7BS


You cant grumble at that.Nice one eddie. =D>


----------



## Burneyinn

Hi John, Glad you have got your MH as last. As you know we've had ours for a few months now and have used it as much as possible. Be interesting to compare notes as to how you get on.

We've no major complaints except the front blinds drive us a bit mad at times as the magnetic strips on the quaterlight blinds don't want to stay put even though we've replaced them twice and they seem to have been a bit economical with the rod over the top of the windscreen blind as it sometimes comes out. We'll have to see how these go.

The other issue is the perpetual power drain on the leisure batteries of about 0.8amp supposidly because of various senors which are still active even though you are'nt using anything. Dealer here and in France told as that this is quite usual for this model. We now have 185w of solar panels to counteract this and turn the 12V off at the control panel when not in use.
I see there was a letter in one of the mags from another owner saying it was the radio that was draining it but we do not think that this is the case.
We've changed quite a few of our bulbs to led's as if you put all the lights on at once you would light up the national grid let alone the poor old leisure batteries. This may not be an issue for people who always go on hook up and perhaps that is what Burstner expect. But we do like to be able to do our own thing especially abroad.
All in all is a lovely van and definately has all the comforts of home. The shower being superb.

Enjoy it!

Joy


----------



## capitanjohn

Thanks to all who have responded,just went to the next town's caravan shop and found them.
Special thanks to Eddie from Vanblitz for his very kind offer.

Regards John.


----------



## RichardnGill

John, I got some of those plugs of Eddie a few months ago. He sent them straight out and the worked fine, problem solved. You can not get better than that.

BTW Eddie, have you not ran out of them yet? Thanks again for my free plugs.


Richard...


----------



## thefman

had our first outing in our new one, overall very pleased


----------



## eddievanbitz

Glad that you are sorted out, and Yes Richard I have a few left!


----------



## capitanjohn

Hi Joy,

Yes, we must compare notes on our Elegance's. We bought ours from RDH in Kirkby mainly as they were the only dealer who had one coming through unsold, otherwise it mean't a six month wait. RDH seem quite good but there is room for improvment. 
By the way you mentioned the shower being excellent, how did you know that is the only item on our van that does not work.

Regards John.


----------



## osbam

I have a I 821 Elegance, which had the 0.8A standing current when new. I changed the radio ( the Bluapunkt SatNav is useless) to one which switches off; the constant current in now 0.1A

Osbam


----------



## Burneyinn

I don't blame you buying one off the forecourt. We said if we ever wanted to buy new again we would do this as the wait and delays drive you round the bend. Once you've decided what you want you just want to take it home there and then but as this was a revised model we knew it would be hard to find one at a dealer. 

Ours came from Timberland and they have been OK. 

The one thing we are really impressed with is how quiet it is. Most diesel cars make more noise on start up. You can leave places early in the morning without disturbing anybody.

I'm sure your shower problem will be something silly, but you could almost do with a timer on it as it's easy to forget that you have a limited water supply.


Regards

Joy


----------



## Burneyinn

Osbam - Thanks for that about the radio we will try disconnecting ours to see what happens. We tried the blaupunct Sat Nav but much prefer our Tom Tom. We used an Alpine system on our old motorhome which we still have but were a bit wary about having it fitted in this one as the electrics seem a bit too clever but perhaps it's worth revising our plans and even just using the radio from it.


----------



## fairways

capitanjohn said:


> Is the dogs whatnots, but it has a couple of 12volt what appear to be cigar sockets which are not. Does anyone know where i can obtain the male plugs from.
> 
> Regards John.


maplins do the euro plug I got the one which converts to ordinary plugs sockets


----------



## mnk303

*Burstner Elegance 821*

ABout to place a deposit on a brand new 821 with all the toys a special edition version, but on test drive I was a bit alarmed at all the rattles (some were due I am sure to things not being fitted, loose items in drawers and teh van being new and empty), I am informed that A class do but is this true?


----------



## gdleeds

Hi all you burstners I look at mine as one of my better decision in life a great buy enjoy


----------



## Dukeham

My Aviano. Lovely van. Shame about the dealer !!!!


----------



## GEMMY

Mnk,who's the dealer?

tony


----------



## mauriceheather1

*burstner*

Hope you have better luck with yours. Mine is 16 months old and as been back to the dealer 8 times at 100 miles round trip each time, I have been waiting 5 months for a new drivers door and front bumper plus the cooker. fridge, lights to be repaired, Join the burstner owners club at www.burstnerclub.org.uk cheers maurice


----------



## mnk303

Southdowns motor homes in Portsmouth, been quite good with our other motorhomes, from a Fiat point of View my brother is a commercial Fiat specialist, but I am sure more of the issues will be with the motorhome side. Certainly from my ford its a much nicer engine, Fiat are know for good engines, ran about 10 at my company.

Very wide variation in feedback, lots of positives and lots of minor negatives, but one or two majors, seems the doors are a big issue, what goes wrong with them? I can see the blinds are a bit fragile, but aren't most motorhomes blinds!

My Lakia was made by the same firm and other than a window issue had no faults at all in a year, I hear people get really upset with Hymer's as well but they are all the same firm, so is it the nature of the beast.


----------

